# Here Yugo, Slim



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Cap't Slim picked on me over my flimsy tip rods and told me I need something different for bottom fishing in the Gulf. Sooooooooooooooooo................. I'm here to make him happy. Building a couple of Rainshadow SWB70MH E-Glass 7' 25-50# rods with Turbo guides, and I think I'll do spiral set-ups to see how they fish. I hope you're happy, Slim. More to follow.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Addendum: for those wondering, I'm blaming Cap't Slim 'cause that way I could explain the parts bill to my better half. Hah!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

20 mm stripper guide.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Looking good Uncle Milt. I'll take the blame on that one for you. And i must say, Its about friggin time i get tired of thinking your bowed up on a 20lb snapper only to see a ruby lip surface.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

The throats were REALLY good. My wife didn't like how they looked and made a face. Good for me, LOL.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here's that dang weird looking acid rod guide train. I sure hope it fishes better than it looks.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Once you go spiral, you'll never go back!


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Joe is right - the only issue I have with mine are that my friends all try to twist the eyes around for me.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

It sure is lookin good


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Final photos from Snapper rod #1. Have a couple of old Penn 320 GTI's for them.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Guide shots.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Changed up the guide colors for Snapper #2.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I have never seen anything like that! What is the quick answer to the advantage of the spiral setup?


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

murfpcola said:


> I have never seen anything like that! What is the quick answer to the advantage of the spiral setup?


 Quick answer is reduces sideways torque. Here, if you want to read a bit: http://www.acidrod.com/acidrods.html


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Good read. Make sense, when fighting on my spinning rods the rod just hangs there while you reel.


----------

